# Danny Jacobs vs Golovkin.... Make it happen



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Despite what happen in the Pirog fight, I think Jacobs gives him a run for his money.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Despite what happen in the Pirog fight, I think Jacobs gives him a run for his money.


Bullshit, Pirog was barely punching and Jacobs looked confused by his head movement, what happens to Danny when he's up against GGG, a guy who can stalk, move his head, and punch like a mother fucker. Plus Jacobs is a goldenboy fighter, and on showtime, won't happen, GGG is HBO's new baby


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

No, not at all. Jacobs is powder puff, all smoke and mirrors. He looks flashy, but that's on the surface, Delve a little further into the substance of his work and its not really there.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GBP is making Jacobs vs Quillin for October.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't you think Jacobs has been through enough?


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

What do you have against poor Danny Jacobs to come up with this fight for him? :blood


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That is a good fight. Jacobs has impressed his last few times out. He's very accurate, moves well, and hits hard.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

And people must be forgetting that Jacobs(and Quillen, etc) are with GB/SHO, so fights with HBO fighters(GGG) are not going to happen, unless someone jumps ship.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

For what it's worth, Jacobs was actually beating Pirog soundly before the early stoppage. Byrd didn't even give Jacobs a chance to get up FCS.

People are sleeping on Danny. I have him beating Quillen and being VERY competitive with Golovkin.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I think he has a good chance against Quillen but why throw him with GGG just yet? Golovkin needs to fight the winner of Geale & Barker first.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Why ? I mean, JAcobs is good but that wouldn´t be a smart move, his career would be in danger.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Jacobs really isn't that good. He's a decent boxer but he's not an elite boxer, he doesn't have the pop to keep someone like GGG from landing his bombs, despite his KO%.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I missed the fight, but hear Jacobs got the W/KO... I genuinely feel he has the power and skills to trouble GGG and cause an upset.

After Jacobs goes thru Peter, you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Jacobs really isn't that good. He's a decent boxer but he's not an elite boxer, he doesn't have the pop to keep someone like GGG from landing his bombs, despite his KO%.


Every single word also applies to GGG.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

He just beat Cancer, give'em a break.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Every single word also applies to GGG.


Yeah, okay. I'm just going over here now....


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

No I'm a fan of Jacobs. He should at least get the fight vs Quillin first


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Every single word also applies to GGG.


Got to be shitting me?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> For what it's worth, Jacobs was actually beating Pirog soundly before the early stoppage. Byrd didn't even give Jacobs a chance to get up FCS.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol:


_It was a clear 3 - 1 for Jacobs. Clear as glass. Pirog obviously won the 2nd round, but before the 5th, that was it. Pirog applied tons of pressure, but Jacobs was the more active fighter landing more clear punches and combinations. _

_People were more surprised by Pirog's pressure and ability to be competitive with Jacobs over him actually beating Jacobs before the time of the stoppage._

_Oh BTW, compubox was 73-43 in favor of Jacobs at the time of the stoppage. So please, by all means explain how 3-1 was so laughable?_


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> _It was a clear 3 - 1 for Jacobs. Clear as glass. Pirog obviously won the 2nd round, but before the 5th, that was it. Pirog applied tons of pressure, but Jacobs was the more active fighter landing more clear punches and combinations. _
> 
> _People were more surprised by Pirog's pressure and ability to be competitive with Jacobs over him actually beating Jacobs before the time of the stoppage._
> 
> _Oh BTW, compubox was 73-43 in favor of Jacobs at the time of the stoppage. So please, by all means explain how 3-1 was so laughable?_


Jacosb wasnt beating Pirog soundly. Thats just bullshit. And compubox doesnt say shit.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> _It was a clear 3 - 1 for Jacobs. Clear as glass. Pirog obviously won the 2nd round, but before the 5th, that was it. Pirog applied tons of pressure, but Jacobs was the more active fighter landing more clear punches and combinations. _
> 
> _People were more surprised by Pirog's pressure and ability to be competitive with Jacobs over him actually beating Jacobs before the time of the stoppage._
> 
> _Oh BTW, compubox was 73-43 in favor of Jacobs at the time of the stoppage. So please, by all means explain how 3-1 was so laughable?_


It seemed as though it was only a matter of time though. Jacobs wasn't comfortable in there, not by any stretch, and I'm genuinely surprised to hear you complain about the stoppage seeing as Jacobs himself had no complaints during the post-fight interview. The right hand was a peach and sat him down good and proper. There was no coming back from that - not even if he had gotten up.

The tone of your post not only seemed to be insinuating that Pirog threw a lucky punch and got lucky but that Jacobs was also robbed of the chance of recuperating. Dude, I suggest you go back and watch the fight in its entirety. Jacobs was bettered.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Jacosb wasnt beating Pirog soundly. Thats just bullshit. And compubox doesnt say shit.


Actually he was beating Pirog soundly, which is moot anyway because he lost. But for argument sake, exactly which rounds did you give Pirog?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It seemed as though it was only a matter of time though. Jacobs wasn't comfortable in there, not by any stretch, and I'm genuinely surprised to hear you complain about the stoppage seeing as Jacobs himself had no complaints during the post-fight interview. The right hand was a peach and sat him down good and proper. There was no coming back from that - not even if he had gotten up.
> 
> The tone of your post not only seemed to be insinuating that Pirog threw a lucky punch and got lucky but that Jacobs was also robbed of the chance of recuperating. Dude, I suggest you go back and watch the fight in its entirety. Jacobs was bettered.


Had Jacobs gotten up, stumbled and fell back to the ground, I can understand a stoppage. Had Jacobs been wobbly when getting up, I can understand a stoppage. Had the ref reached a 9 or 10 count, I can understand a stoppage. But the ref didn't even attempt to let the man get up without waving it off. Then, when he did wave it off, he had to physically restrain Jacobs from getting up; that's my problem. At least reach a 10 count or let the man get up.

As for Jacobs not complaining, what can I say, he's a classy fighter that even shows class in defeat.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Jacobs didn't look that good against Fletcher(who is really shit) and I don't think Jacobs will beat Quillin, let alone handle GGG.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Jacobs didn't look that good against Fletcher(who is really shit) and I don't think Jacobs will beat Quillin, let alone handle GGG.


Fletcher is coming off beating Bursak and was a pretty solid amateur who beat some pretty good pros in the amateurs, not that AM's matter, just sayin. Jacobs almost had the fight over in the first round and disposed of him in the 5th. I don't see what the problem with his performance was?

BTW, I just watched the fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Had Jacobs gotten up, stumbled and fell back to the ground, I can understand a stoppage. Had Jacobs been wobbly when getting up, I can understand a stoppage. Had the ref reached a 9 or 10 count, I can understand a stoppage. But the ref didn't even attempt to let the man get up without waving it off. Then, when he did wave it off, he had to physically restrain Jacobs from getting up; that's my problem. At least reach a 10 count or let the man get up.
> 
> As for Jacobs not complaining, what can I say, he's a classy fighter that even shows class in defeat.


It's similar to the Froch-Groves II KO. Neither fighter really moved until the referee waved the fight off, but then they both acted as if they could probably get up and continue fighting. Do I think in either case the dropped opponent had much, if any, chance of recovering? Not really.

It's one thing to say that Jacobs had won the majority of the rounds in a closely fought contest, which is what had happened in reality, but to say Jacobs was winning soundly is something different entirely. He was in massive amounts of distress and never once looked in control.

The KO had an eerie sense of inevitability about it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's similar to the Froch-Groves II KO. Neither fighter really moved until the referee waved the fight off, but then they both acted as if they could probably get up and continue fighting. Do I think in either case the dropped opponent had much, if any, chance of recovering? Not really.
> 
> It's one thing to say that Jacobs had won the majority of the rounds in a closely fought contest, which is what had happened in reality, but to say Jacobs was winning soundly is something different entirely. He was in massive amounts of distress and never once looked in control.
> 
> The KO had a eerie sense of inevitability about it.


But the question on hand is "could Jacobs get up". We don't know because the ref counted to 4 or so. Jacobs was not unconscious. Would he have lost when he got up? We'll never know because he wasn't allowed to get up.

Regarding Jacobs being under pressure and the inevitable KO happening, I guess that's reasonable. The only point I was making was Jacobs was winning the fight before the KO, which he was. Whether doing so comfortably or not, he was clearly winning the fight on my scorecard, all three judges, Harold Letterman, ect.. at the time of the stoppage.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> For what it's worth, Jacobs was actually beating Pirog soundly before the early stoppage. Byrd didn't even give Jacobs a chance to get up FCS.
> 
> People are sleeping on Danny. I have him beating Quillen and being VERY competitive with Golovkin.


He wasnt beating Pirog soundly though was he, Jacobs was likely ahead on activity with his powder puff combinations and flashy work. However if we look at ring generalship Pirog was in control, he was looking very comfortable and was happy for Jacobs to waste energy with nothing punches and wasted movement. Pirog picked his spots wisely and waited patiently for Jacobs to make mistakes before punishing him... quite emphatically in the end.

A fight between Golovkin and Jacobs would be fairly similar, Jacobs with the workrate with Golovkin taking the fight away from Danny when he so chooses. The major difference in the fights being that Golovkin wont give ground to Jacobs at any point, Danny cant fight going backwards and looks very uncomfortable when asked to do so.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> _It was a clear 3 - 1 for Jacobs. Clear as glass. Pirog obviously won the 2nd round, but before the 5th, that was it. Pirog applied tons of pressure, but Jacobs was the more active fighter landing more clear punches and combinations. _
> 
> _People were more surprised by Pirog's pressure and ability to be competitive with Jacobs over him actually beating Jacobs before the time of the stoppage._
> 
> _Oh BTW, compubox was 73-43 in favor of Jacobs at the time of the stoppage. So please, by all means explain how 3-1 was so laughable?_


What a fucking joke. Pirog was beating Jacobs EASILY prior to the stoppage. End of story.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What a fucking joke. Pirog was beating Jacobs EASILY prior to the stoppage. End of story.


Which rounds did Pirog win? I'll wait


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Which rounds did Pirog win? I'll wait


I don't know off hand, I'd have to watch it again and score it for you.. but I know Jacobs was EXTREMELY uncomfortable and wasn't really able to land his combinations. Pirog was the one in control, not Jacbos. Those shoe shine combos were doing no damage, to the point where Pirog was actually laughing at him. I'm actually a Jacobs fan so it's not like I'm just bullshitting here. Everyone knows Pirog was winning that fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I don't know off hand, I'd have to watch it again and score it for you.. but I know Jacobs was EXTREMELY uncomfortable and wasn't really able to land his combinations. Pirog was the one in control, not Jacbos. Those shoe shine combos were doing no damage, to the point where Pirog was actually laughing at him. I'm actually a Jacobs fan so it's not like I'm just bullshitting here. Everyone knows Pirog was winning that fight.


Ok, well you should do your research before calling it a "fucking Joke". Let me tell it for you. Pirog won one round before the stoppage in the 5th round, which was the 2nd round. Pirog was competitive which caught everyone by surprise, including the announcers. They even say it.

Compubox was 73-43 for Jacobs, all 3 judges, Larry Merchant, Manny Stewart, and myself all had Jacobs winning, but you're saying them thinking that is a "fucking joke" and you had Pirog winning easily. You can't tell me exactly which rounds, but he was winning easy. You don't know by how many rounds, just that he was winning easy.

Cool, do your research and get back to me. Better yet, here's the fight and you tell me which rounds Pirog won easy. I'm curious to see how you judge TommyGun:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ok, well you should do your research before calling it a "fucking Joke". Let me tell it for you. Pirog won one round before the stoppage in the 5th round, which was the 2nd round. Pirog was competitive which caught everyone by surprise, including the announcers. They even say it.
> 
> Compubox was 73-43 for Jacobs, all 3 judges, Larry Merchant, Manny Stewart, Harold Ledderman and myself all had Jacobs winning, but you're saying them thinking that is a "fucking joke" and you had Pirog winning easily. You can't tell me exactly which rounds, but he was winning easy. You don't know by how many rounds, just that he was winning easy.
> 
> Cool, do your research and get back to me. Better yet, here's the fight and you tell me which rounds Pirog won easy. I'm curious to see how you judge TommyGun:


To get it all clear it is a FUCKING JOKE to act like Jacobs was handily winning the fight. he wasn't. I'll get back to you later.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> To get it all clear it is a FUCKING JOKE to act like Jacobs was handily winning the fight. he wasn't. I'll get back to you later.


I really don't understand how it's joke, but to each his own.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

People really think he'd beat Golovkin? Crazy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> People really think he'd beat Golovkin? Crazy.


IMHO, I think he has the best shot at beating GGG at 160, including a better shot than Cotto and Quillin.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> IMHO, I think he has the best shot at beating GGG at 160, including a better shot than Cotto and Quillin.


You think he'd last 12 rounds with that beast? Even if he's got "the best shot" it's still pretty much zero chance.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> You think he'd last 12 rounds with that beast? Even if he's got "the best shot" it's still pretty much zero chance.


You're trippin if you say zero chance. Hands down, I give him a punchers chance. Jacobs hits harder than Stevens, is taller with a better reach.

It will be a great test for GGG and his chin to see if he can handle Jacobs power. Who has GGG fought that can hit like Jacobs?

I'm not saying Jacobs is George Foreman, but it's a step up in power and competition from everyone he's fought.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You're trippin if you say zero chance. Hands down, I give him a punchers chance. Jacobs hits harder than Stevens, is taller with a better reach.
> 
> It will be a great test for GGG and his chin to see if he can handle Jacobs power. Who has GGG fought that can hit like Jacobs?
> 
> I'm not saying Jacobs is George Foreman, but it's a step up in power and competition from everyone he's fought.


Golovkin's chin is pure iron, he was walking through Stevens who hits hard, I don't see Jacobs KOing him even if he hits a little bit harder (does he really even?). Also, GGG hits 10 times harder than Pirog and is more accurate, the only problem is that his defense maybe is not as good so perhaps Jacobs would have some early success, rest assured though GGG would find him mid rounds though and KO him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Golovkin's chin is pure iron, he was walking through Stevens who hits hard, I don't see Jacobs KOing him even if he hits a little bit harder (does he really even?). Also, GGG hits 10 times harder than Pirog and is more accurate, the only problem is that his defense maybe is not as good so perhaps Jacobs would have some early success, rest assured though GGG would find him mid rounds though and KO him.


Jacobs has seen the 10th round once. Yes, I believe he hits harder than Stevens, who was actually able to back GGG up a bit. Sure, GGG does have what seems to be a granite chin, but let's be real. The only chin checkers he's fought so far was Stevens and "possibly" Rosado who's not even a power puncher but more of a volume puncher.

It's easy to have a granite chin if you haven't fought any power punchers. But at the end of the day, I wouldn't put money on Jacobs winning, but I'm not gonna sit here and call GGG the King of dream matches or being the future champ of fantasy matches either. I'm just simply saying that Jacobs would be the hardest puncher he's fought to date and I'm interested to see how his chin holds after getting tagged with some nice leather.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs has seen the 10th round once. Yes, I believe he hits harder than Stevens, who was actually able to back GGG up a bit. Sure, GGG does have what seems to be a granite chin, but let's be real. The only chin checkers he's fought so far was Stevens and "possibly" Rosado who's not even a power puncher but more of a volume puncher.
> 
> It's easy to have a granite chin if you haven't fought any power punchers. But at the end of the day, I wouldn't put money on Jacobs winning, but I'm not gonna sit here and call GGG the King of dream matches or being the future champ of fantasy matches either. I'm just simply saying that Jacobs would be the hardest puncher he's fought to date and I'm interested to see how his chin holds after getting tagged with some nice leather.


Why does Jacobs hit harder than Stevens? based on what? Stevens is one of the biggest bangers of the division


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Why does Jacobs hit harder than Stevens? based on what? Stevens is one of the biggest bangers of the division


Which rounds did Pirog win? Last I checked, that fight didn't take that long to watch. I even provided the video for you. I wanna see how you judge fights, Tommy "Fucking Joke" Gun.

To answer your question, I've never fought either one of them, just giving it the old eye test, but based off records, Jacobs has a higher KO ratio 25/28 fights vs 20/27 fights. Also, Jacobs is tall and skinny which normally means he gets more torque on his punches. You might give the edge to Stevens for being short and stocky, but I don't. That part is subjective.

If we're being objective, Jacobs has the higher KO ratio with just as many fights.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Which rounds did Pirog win? Last I checked, that fight didn't take that long to watch. I even provided the video for you. I wanna see how you judge fights, Tommy "Fucking Joke" Gun.
> 
> To answer your question, I've never fought either one of them, just giving it the old eye test, but based off records, Jacobs has a higher KO ratio 25/28 fights vs 20/27 fights. Also, Jacobs is tall and skinny which normally means he gets more torque on his punches. You might give the edge to Stevens for being short and stocky, but I don't. That part is subjective.
> 
> If we're being objective, Jacobs has the higher KO ratio with just as many fights.


I didnt rewatch it yet. Ill watch it whenever i want.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> To answer your question, I've never fought either one of them, just giving it the old eye test, but based off records, Jacobs has a higher KO ratio 25/28 fights vs 20/27 fights. Also, Jacobs is tall and skinny which normally means he gets more torque on his punches. You might give the edge to Stevens for being short and stocky, but I don't. That part is subjective.
> 
> If we're being objective, Jacobs has the higher KO ratio with just as many fights.


Stevens fought several SMWs, I wouldn't compare KO ratios and pretend it's relevant in this particular argument.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I didnt rewatch it yet. Ill watch it whenever i want.


Cool, til then shut the fuck up


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Stevens fought several SMWs, I wouldn't compare KO ratios and pretend it's relevant in this particular argument.


How else can we compare their punching power if we can't compare KO ratio or similar opponents when they have none?


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> How else can we compare their punching power if we can't compare KO ratio or similar opponents when they have none?


Why do you need to? Compared to the rest of the division, Stevens and Jacobs have above average punching power. I don't see the need to argue fighter A has an edge in power over fighter B, they can both hurt most of the middleweights out there. Golovkin just happened to deal with one of those two very well. Can't see Jacobs bringing much over Stevens beside height and reach, and Jacobs' defense isn't stellar. Not sure how a Golovkin-Jacobs poll would look like - what do you think?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Why do you need to? Compared to the rest of the division, Stevens and Jacobs have above average punching power. I don't see the need to argue fighter A has an edge in power over fighter B, they can both hurt most of the middleweights out there. Golovkin just happened to deal with one of those two very well. Can't see Jacobs bringing much over Stevens beside height and reach, and Jacobs' defense isn't stellar. Not sure how a Golovkin-Jacobs poll would look like - what do you think?


In Jacobs biggest fight to date he has been proven to sacrifice power for speed of foot and hand. In that fight he was hurt and I feel that was the defining reason he changed tact in this regard. I see no reason to believe Jacobs wouldn't adopt the same game plan once he tasted what Golovkin dishes out.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> In Jacobs biggest fight to date he has been proven to sacrifice power for speed of foot and hand. In that fight he was hurt and I feel that was the defining reason he changed tact in this regard. I see no reason to believe Jacobs wouldn't adopt the same game plan once he tasted what Golovkin dishes out.


Does this mean that A) we agree that Jacobs wouldn't have as big a puncher's chance as Stevens was given vs Golovkin, and that B) you think he'd jab, move and stay behind a high guard like Rosado tried to do?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

@BoxingGenius27 GTFO with that bullshit :rofl

Pirog was total boss in that match.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> IMHO, I think he has the best shot at beating GGG at 160, including a better shot than Cotto and Quillin.


Best shot meaning 'least slim', maybe.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

nvs said:


> @BoxingGenius27 GTFO with that bullshit :rofl
> 
> Pirog was total boss in that match.


But Compubox...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Which rounds did Pirog win? Last I checked, that fight didn't take that long to watch. I even provided the video for you. I wanna see how you judge fights, Tommy "Fucking Joke" Gun.
> 
> To answer your question, I've never fought either one of them, just giving it the old eye test, but based off records, Jacobs has a higher KO ratio 25/28 fights vs 20/27 fights. Also, Jacobs is tall and skinny which normally means he gets more torque on his punches. You might give the edge to Stevens for being short and stocky, but I don't. That part is subjective.
> 
> If we're being objective, Jacobs has the higher KO ratio with just as many fights.


Please, you're joking with that line about KO ratios, right? Calzaghe had a 65% KO ratio. Wilder has a 100% ratio. KO ratio on its own means next to nothing.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Why do you need to? Compared to the rest of the division, Stevens and Jacobs have above average punching power. I don't see the need to argue fighter A has an edge in power over fighter B, they can both hurt most of the middleweights out there. Golovkin just happened to deal with one of those two very well. Can't see Jacobs bringing much over Stevens beside height and reach, and Jacobs' defense isn't stellar. Not sure how a Golovkin-Jacobs poll would look like - what do you think?


I don't think Jacobs would beat GGG, but Jacobs has faster hands and is a bigger puncher than Stevens, in my humble opinion. Also Jacobs is far more versitile in the delivery of said power, and is a better combination puncher. Don't think it would matter necessarily but I do think he's a bigger puncher than Stevens...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Does this mean that A) we agree that Jacobs wouldn't have as big a puncher's chance as Stevens was given vs Golovkin, and that B) you think he'd jab, move and stay behind a high guard like Rosado tried to do?


I think we very much agree and the TS is very much in the minority with his opinion.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I don't think Jacobs would beat GGG, but Jacobs has faster hands and is a bigger puncher than Stevens, in my humble opinion. Also Jacobs is far more versitile in the delivery of said power, and is a better combination puncher. Don't think it would matter necessarily but I do think he's a bigger puncher than Stevens...


In Jacobs biggest fight to date he has been proven to sacrifice power for speed of foot and hand. In that fight he was hurt and I feel that was the defining reason he changed tact in this regard. I see no reason to believe Jacobs wouldn't adopt the same game plan once he tasted what Golovkin dishes out.

I know I've taken a post from a previous page but I'm just interested to see your response to the above. I think Jacobs has a better chance than Stevens but definitely not because he hits harder if at all.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Billy Joe Saunders looked more impressive against Fletcher....


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Billy Joe Saunders looked more impressive against Fletcher....


Saunders is better than Jacobs.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny Jacobs already got his share against Pirog, he's not going anywhere near Gennadyi.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Wld luv to see jacobs lemieux. Winner vs ggg. Lemieux has utterly ludicrous power, and has been under new training regime since getting exposed physically a cpl yrs ago.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bollocks. Golovkin is clearly an elite talent and would do what Pirog did to Jacobs in less time.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Saunders is better than Jacobs.


I'd have no problem with people picking Billy Joe against him for sure.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, I'm really surprised at all the Jacobs doubt in this thread. I doubt he beats GGG at the moment, but he would be a damn good test. I think too many people are underestimating Danny based off the Pirog fight... A fight he was actually winning at the time of the stoppage. People say Pirog destroyed Danny, but they can't tell me how many rounds Pirog won before the stoppage (one round in my book).

Now people are saying Saunders is better than Jacobs, mainly because he KO'd Fletcher earlier than Jacobs did. Give me a break people.

Anyway, only time will tell. My advice to Danny is keep doing what you're doing. 25/28 fights ended in KO; keep up the good work, keep sharpening your game and you will give anyone at 160 a damn good run for their money. Use the doubt of some people as motivation and I'm sure you'll succeed at whatever you set out to do.

Hopefully Danny gets Quillin next. I have him KO'ing Quillin; when he does, a lot of you will eat crow.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ok you motherfucker @BoxingGenius27 here you go.

Round 1: 10-10 Even. Jacobs lands a few power punches, but he is being walked down. The expression on Jacobs face exhibits uncertainty and a lack of comfort. Jacobs outlanded him but Pirog landed a nice right hand in the second half in the round. Close round. Pirog could have nicked it because he landed the best shot of the round.

Round 2: 10-9 Pirog. Pirog staggered Jacobs and nearly knocked him down with a right hand. He was the one who landed all of the significant power punches in this round. Some pitter pat shoe shine punches by Jacobs at the end of the round but not enough to win the round.

Round 3: 10-9 Jacobs A very quiet round, not too much being landed here. Jacobs really is not landing many of his punches this round. A right hand at the end of the round probably won the round for Jacobs but it was very close and could have gone either way up until that point.

Round 4: 10-9 Pirog. Pirog landed the better more significant shots, Jacobs tried to steal it at the end of the round with a flurry but it wasn't enough IMO. Jacobs landed more by compubox but this is another case of how stats can be misleading.

So yeah, I had it 2-1 with 1 round even for Pirog. It was a close fight, Jacobs was not DOMINATING the fight at all. Pirog was landing the more significant shots, even though Jacobs technically landed more punches. Pirog was the one hurting his opponent, using his defense to avoid Jacobs' pitter pat shoe shine punches.

Jacobs may have been up on points on the scorecards, but the momentum was all Pirog. This was not a lucky KO. Jacobs was on his way out, there's no doubt about it. Jacobs couldn't get his rhythm going, and he couldn't cope with Pirog's pressure.

It's all academic at the end of the day. Pirog won the fight, you can say that the ref stopped the fight early, but that's BS tbh. He only started complaining after Byrd stopped the fight. There was no way Jacobs was gonna win that fight. Jacobs was just too uncomfortable in there.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised at all the Jacobs doubt in this thread. I doubt he beats GGG at the moment, but he would be a damn good test. I think too many people are underestimating Danny based off the Pirog fight... A fight he was actually winning at the time of the stoppage. People say Pirog destroyed Danny, but they can't tell me how many rounds Pirog won before the stoppage (one round in my book).
> 
> Now people are saying Saunders is better than Jacobs, mainly because he KO'd Fletcher earlier than Jacobs did. Give me a break people.
> 
> ...


You keep going on about how Jacobs was winning the Pirog fight but he never really looked confident or in control. He was ahead on the scorecards but not because he was in charge. He was just more active. He looked nervous whereas Pirog looked relaxed, confident, at thoroughly at ease with how the fight was proceeding.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> ok you motherfucker @*BoxingGenius27* here you go.
> 
> Round 1: 10-10 Even. Jacobs lands a few power punches, but he is being walked down. The expression on Jacobs face exhibits uncertainty and a lack of comfort. Jacobs outlanded him but Pirog landed a nice right hand in the second half in the round. Close round. Pirog could have nicked it because he landed the best shot of the round.
> 
> ...


Jacobs not only landed the better punches in round 4, but he also landed more of them. Jacobs won the first round off activity alone... And what is it with you and this pressure schit.

Just because someone provides pressure and supposedly makes someone move doesn't mean they're winning the fight. You keep saying Pirog was applying pressure, yada yada yada, but Pirog was losing the fight. You said round 1 was even, but it wasn't; Jacobs edged it. No way in hell can you give Pirog the 4th, no way.

Again, Jacobs was winning the fight before the one punch KO...

Too many people underestimating Jacobs here. He might not be able to beat GGG at the moment, but he would be GGG's best test to date and be very competive... After Jacobs beats Quillin, I think he'll be ready to shake the boxing world and possibly cause an upset against GGG. We'll see


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Felix said:


> You keep going on about how Jacobs was winning the Pirog fight but he never really looked confident or in control. He was ahead on the scorecards but not because he was in charge. He was just more active. He looked nervous whereas Pirog looked relaxed, confident, at thoroughly at ease with how the fight was proceeding.


This is a fight. What's with you guys and this pressure stuff and not looking comfortable. Since when did you have to be "comfortable" to win a fight?

If that's the case, Mayweather should have at least two losses right now.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Felix said:


> But Compubox...


Compubox was correct. Jacobs outlanded Pirog 3 out of 4 rounds and it wasn't even close.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This is a fight. What's with you guys and this pressure stuff and not looking comfortable. Since when did you have to be "comfortable" to win a fight?
> 
> If that's the case, Mayweather should have at least two losses right now.


Because those signs help predict how a fighter will react in tougher contests, and in that fight, his discomfort foreshadowed the ending of a KO.

In any case though I agree that Jacobs is being sold short and can give GGG a great test. I'd like to see him beat Quillin first though.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This is a fight. What's with you guys and this pressure stuff and not looking comfortable. Since when did you have to be "comfortable" to win a fight?
> 
> If that's the case, Mayweather should have at least two losses right now.


You're right you don't have to be comfortable but when that discomfort lets the other guy walk all over you it's asking to be sparked. Once Hearns realised Hagler was still coming forward it was a bit of the same kind of thing. Point is it was apparent from very early on that Jacobs was staging a retreat because he couldn't figure Pirog out. Jacobs wasn't imposing himself, he was just staving off the other guy, and he failed to keep it up.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Because those signs help predict how a fighter will react in tougher contests, *and in that fight, his discomfort foreshadowed the ending of a KO*.
> 
> In any case though I agree that Jacobs is being sold short and can give GGG a great test. I'd like to see him beat Quillin first though.


True, but they're making it seem like Jacobs wasn't winning the fight because he was "uncomfortable" which is BS. Say a guy wasn't winning because he was outlanded or beaten up, but don't say he wasn't winning because he was uncomfortable.

Anyway, that fight was years ago, like you said, once he gets past Quillin, we'll see what happens after.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Compubox was correct. Jacobs outlanded Pirog 3 out of 4 rounds and it wasn't even close.


We both know Compubox isn't worth quoting. Ten taps or one sledgehammer?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> And what is it with you and this pressure schit.


To drive in the point through your thick skull that Jacobs may have been winning the fight on points, but it's not like he was dominating, he was maybe winning by a thin margin. That's it. Pirog was winning the war. He was making Jacobs feel uncomfortable, and he was avoiding a lot of Jacobs' punches.



> You keep saying Pirog was applying pressure, yada yada yada, but Pirog was losing the fight. You said round 1 was even, but it wasn't; Jacobs edged it. No way in hell can you give Pirog the 4th, no way.


Well Harold Lederman disagrees with you. He had the fight even, 2 rounds a piece. So it's not as clear as you say. I said round 1 was even, because it was a close round that could have gone either way; Jacobs threw more punches, but Pirog landed the more significant and harder punches. So it depends on what you like. It could have been scored to Jacobs, sure, which would make my score even instead of 2-1 with 1 even.



> Again, Jacobs was winning the fight before the one punch KO...


By a slim margin, maybe. But he wasn't in his groove at all. He wasn't consistently landing shots on Pirog and CLEARLY he wouldn't have been able to sustain it for the whole fight.

The one punch KO was not luck, no no no. Pirog was beginning to time Jacobs again and again with intelligent pressure up until Pirog landed that killer right hand on him.



> Too many people underestimating Jacobs here. He might not be able to beat GGG at the moment, but he would be GGG's best test to date and be very competive... After Jacobs beats Quillin, I think he'll be ready to shake the boxing world and possibly cause an upset against GGG. We'll see


He will never be able to beat Golovkin. If he tries that shoe shine shit that he did with Pirog it will be the same result, GGG will hunt him down and destroy him with intelligent pressure and accurate punches. I agree with you that Jacobs could beat Quillin but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> True, but they're making it seem like Jacobs wasn't winning the fight because he was "uncomfortable" which is BS. Say a guy wasn't winning because he was outlanded or beaten up, but don't say he wasn't winning because he was uncomfortable.
> 
> Anyway, that fight was years ago, like you said, once he gets past Quillin, we'll see what happens after.


I don't think anyone has claimed he wasn't winning for that reason, simply that his winning the rounds came with a caveat.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Felix said:


> You're right you don't have to be comfortable but when that discomfort lets the other guy walk all over you it's asking to be sparked. Once Hearns realised Hagler was still coming forward it was a bit of the same kind of thing. Point is it was apparent from very early on that Jacobs was staging a retreat because he couldn't figure Pirog out. Jacobs wasn't imposing himself, he was just staving off the other guy, and he failed to keep it up.


I'm listening to everything you're saying and you're still not telling me how Pirog won more rounds than Jacobs. Outside of the 2nd round, Pirog was outlanded by Jacobs by a wide margin in every round and it wasn't even close.

Pirog got the win, but I just can not see how so many people said Jacobs was destroyed when that's so far from the truth, it's not even funny. Pirog provides pressure and makes Danny "uncomfortable" and that somehow = rounds won/destruction which is false.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Felix said:


> We both know Compubox isn't worth quoting. Ten taps or one sledgehammer?


Jacobs was landing some leather. Just because Pirog took them well, don't turn Jacobs into some Chris Algeri


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm listening to everything you're saying and you're still not telling me how Pirog won more rounds than Jacobs. Outside of the 2nd round, Pirog was outlanded by Jacobs by a wide margin in every round and it wasn't even close.
> 
> Pirog got the win, but I just can not see how so many people said Jacobs was destroyed when that's so far from the truth, it's not even funny. Pirog provides pressure and makes Danny "uncomfortable" and that somehow = rounds won/destruction which is false.


Sure Jacobs outlanded Pirog, but they weren't harder punches at all. They weren't effective punches. Pirog landed the better and harder punches which is why I felt he won some of the rounds that you think he lost.

Of course Jacobs got destroyed. Did you not see him lying on the canvas like that? The final result was destruction regardless of all of this rounds bullshit which doesn't mean anything in the end.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs was landing some leather. Just because Pirog took them well, don't turn Jacobs into some Chris Algeri


Watch it again. Most his shots weren't that heavy. He also had real trouble landing. Even Manny Steward pointed out that Jacobs wasn't comfortable with Pirog.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm listening to everything you're saying and you're still not telling me how Pirog won more rounds than Jacobs. Outside of the 2nd round, Pirog was outlanded by Jacobs by a wide margin in every round and it wasn't even close.
> 
> Pirog got the win, but I just can not see how so many people said Jacobs was destroyed when that's so far from the truth, it's not even funny. Pirog provides pressure and makes Danny "uncomfortable" and that somehow = rounds won/destruction which is false.


I haven't said Pirog did win more rounds. What I'm saying is Jacobs wasn't winning comfortably.
Jacobs was clearly destroyed. He was flattened by a single punch. What's that if not destroyed?

You keep referring to the punch stats but we both know that's not a real accurate indicator of how the right's going.

Jacobs was ahead on the cards but he was fighting Pirog's fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I haven't said Pirog did win more rounds. What I'm saying is Jacobs wasn't winning comfortably.
> Jacobs was clearly destroyed. He was flattened by a single punch. What's that if not destroyed?
> 
> You keep referring to the punch stats but we both know that's not a real accurate indicator of how the right's going.
> ...


I get that this guy is a big fan of Jacobs but cmon now. Clearly Pirog was landing the more hurtful punches because in the second round Pirog almost knocked him down with a single right hand, the very same right hand that would KO Jacobs. his punches would move Jacobs, while comparatively speaking Jacobs' punches were not landing too cleanly and they weren't too powerful.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I get that this guy is a big fan of Jacobs but cmon now. Clearly Pirog was landing the more hurtful punches because in the second round Pirog almost knocked him down with a single right hand, the very same right hand that would KO Jacobs. his punches would move Jacobs, while comparatively speaking Jacobs' punches were not landing too cleanly and they weren't too powerful.


Agreed. Pirog was looking very organic in there, whereas Jacobs looked a bit baffled when his plan A didn't work. Real shame he retired.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Agreed. Pirog was looking very organic in there, whereas Jacobs looked a bit baffled when his plan A didn't work. Real shame he retired.


He was the only threat to GGG. The only guy that would give him a run for his money. I liked him a lot, just a really smart and intelligent fighter. I still hope he will come back someday, but I can't find anything about him at all. it's a tragedy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> In Jacobs biggest fight to date he has been proven to sacrifice power for speed of foot and hand. In that fight he was hurt and I feel that was the defining reason he changed tact in this regard. I see no reason to believe Jacobs wouldn't adopt the same game plan once he tasted what Golovkin dishes out.


agreed


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He was the only threat to GGG. The only guy that would give him a run for his money. I liked him a lot, just a really smart and intelligent fighter. I still hope he will come back someday, but I can't find anything about him at all. it's a tragedy.


Back injury wasn't it? I remember watching the Jacobs fight and being real impressed by his head & upper body movement, his confidence as a Russian in Vegas, and just the way he seemed real patient. Really did expect to hear some big things of him.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Jacobs is a good boy.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd still be very happy with Jacobs as an opponent for GGG.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Pirog wasn't boxing to win rounds, it was fairly obvious he was looking for a stoppage from the outset. It was cold, calculated and executed with ruthless precision.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised at all the Jacobs doubt in this thread. I doubt he beats GGG at the moment, but he would be a damn good test. I think too many people are underestimating Danny based off the Pirog fight... A fight he was actually winning at the time of the stoppage. People say Pirog destroyed Danny, but they can't tell me how many rounds Pirog won before the stoppage (one round in my book).
> 
> Now people are saying Saunders is better than Jacobs, mainly because he KO'd Fletcher earlier than Jacobs did. Give me a break people.
> 
> ...


You are painful.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You are painful.


Ad Hominem


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm listening to everything you're saying and you're still not telling me how Pirog won more rounds than Jacobs. Outside of the 2nd round, Pirog was outlanded by Jacobs by a wide margin in every round and it wasn't even close.
> 
> Pirog got the win, but I just can not see how so many people said Jacobs was destroyed when that's so far from the truth, it's not even funny. Pirog provides pressure and makes Danny "uncomfortable" and that somehow = rounds won/destruction which is false.


Pirog was on top and control from the start, landing the harder shots and effectively pressuring Jacobs. It wasn't a close fight, Pirog was dominant and put an exclamation on it at the end. Jacobs trainer told him at the end of round one "Your speed is your power", and Jacobs continued to throw what appeared to be pitty pat shots that had zero effect on Pirog, up until he was brutally stopped. 
I wouldn't mind seeing Jacobs against GGG, but a fight between Jacobs and Korobov would determine who the most worthy opponent is. Korobov beat Jacobs handily in the amateurs (dropped and stopped him from memory) but I think Jacobs could win in the pros, he's looked better than the regressing Korobov.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Which rounds did Pirog win? Last I checked, that fight didn't take that long to watch. I even provided the video for you. I wanna see how you judge fights, Tommy "Fucking Joke" Gun.
> 
> *To answer your question, I've never fought either one of them, just giving it the old eye test, but based off records, Jacobs has a higher KO ratio 25/28 fights vs 20/27 fights. Also, Jacobs is tall and skinny which normally means he gets more torque on his punches. You might give the edge to Stevens for being short and stocky, but I don't. That part is subjective.
> 
> If we're being objective, Jacobs has the higher KO ratio with just as many fights*.





drozzy said:


> Stevens fought several SMWs, I wouldn't compare KO ratios and pretend it's relevant in this particular argument.





BoxingGenius27 said:


> How else can we compare their punching power if we can't compare KO ratio or similar opponents when they have none?





drozzy said:


> Why do you need to? Compared to the rest of the division, Stevens and Jacobs have above average punching power. I don't see the need to argue fighter A has an edge in power over fighter B, they can both hurt most of the middleweights out there. Golovkin just happened to deal with one of those two very well. Can't see Jacobs bringing much over Stevens beside height and reach, and Jacobs' defense isn't stellar. Not sure how a Golovkin-Jacobs poll would look like - what do you think?





drozzy said:


> Does this mean that A) we agree that Jacobs wouldn't have as big a puncher's chance as Stevens was given vs Golovkin, and that B) you think he'd jab, move and stay behind a high guard like Rosado tried to do?





Felix said:


> Please, you're joking with that line about KO ratios, right? Calzaghe had a 65% KO ratio. Wilder has a 100% ratio. KO ratio on its own means next to nothing.


Jacobs just threw a punch that was 849 lbs of force

Stevens never got over 600 lbs against Rosado.

I'm glad we could finally clarify


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck are you digging up old posts about Pirog fucking up Jacobs


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Why the fuck are you digging up old posts about Pirog fucking up Jacobs


Well, if you can read the posts, my post had nothing to do with Pirog. It was to prove my original theory of Jacobs being a harder puncher than Stevens. I bumped this thread because until tonight, there was no other way to prove my theory...

Now go on about your business


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well, if you can read the posts, my post had nothing to do with Pirog. It was to prove my original theory of Jacobs being a harder puncher than Stevens. I bumped this thread because until tonight, there was no other way to prove my theory...
> 
> Now go on about your business


Not much between jacobs or stevens. Jacobs stopping a 1 dimensional truax in an otherwise boring uninspiring performance doesnt make him a harder puncher than stevens

Pirog>Jacobs


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Not much between jacobs or stevens. Jacobs stopping a 1 dimensional truax in an otherwise boring uninspiring performance doesnt make him a harder puncher than stevens
> 
> Pirog>Jacobs


Bitch we're talking about punching power which Jacobs has just objectively proven to have more. Don't change the subject because no one is talking about Pirog or GGG right now.

If you like to, we can. Point is you were wrong about the punching power. Now move along bitch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Bitch we're talking about punching power which Jacobs has just objectively proven to have more. Don't change the subject because no one is talking about Pirog or GGG right now.
> 
> If you like to, we can. Point is you were wrong about the punching power. Now move along bitch


Jacobs hasnt objectively proven anything. Hes shown he can stop truax, sure. Doesnt make him harder puncher than stevens. Stevens is a hard puncher too. Stevens and jacobs dont rly have any common opponents that i can point to, to where i can say for a fact that jacobs is a harder hitter.

All i can say is that jacobs is a better fighter, better delivery system to land thay power.

Dont know why you're so hostile.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ive always liled the idea of Jacobs David Lemieux


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Jacobs hasnt objectively proven anything. .


Jacobs just threw a punch that was 849 lbs of force

Stevens never got over 600 lbs against Rosado.

How is that not objectively proving?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Ive always liled the idea of Jacobs David Lemieux


I like it too. Jacobs and Lemieux have the best chance against GGG

I think Jacobs KO's Lemieux though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Jacobs is a harder puncher also. Stevens has beautiful timing and catches by surprise


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> *For what it's worth, Jacobs was actually beating Pirog soundly before the early stoppage.* Byrd didn't even give Jacobs a chance to get up FCS.
> 
> People are sleeping on Danny. I have him beating Quillen and being VERY competitive with Golovkin.


Er, no he wasn't. Try watching the fight again.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs just threw a punch that was 849 lbs of force
> 
> Stevens never got over 600 lbs against Rosado.
> 
> How is that not objectively proving?


Who says Stevens was actually able to land his hardest punch against Rosado?

Bumping a thread from August last year... do you sleep at night? Do you think about what you say on forums and hold a grudge against people who disagree with you? August. August!!!!

Bitch :hey


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Who says Stevens was actually able to land his hardest punch against Rosado?
> 
> Bumping a thread from August last year... do you sleep at night? Do you think about what you say on forums and hold a grudge against people who disagree with you? August. August!!!!
> 
> Bitch :hey


Yes, bumping a thread that until last night was all subjective.

So you ask, "Who says Stevens was actually able to land his hardest punch against Rosado". We don't know, just like we don't know if Dinosaurs are in heaven right now.

But what we do know, is objectively based on each fighters last fight at 160, Danny Jacobs has proven to be a harder puncher. This doesn't mean he can beat GGG, it just means he punches harder than GGG's hardest puncher thus far.

You were wrong about the punching power; just admit it and go back to what you were doing. That's all


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Er, no he wasn't. Try watching the fight again.


I've watched it plenty... BTW, he actually was winning:

*Final PunchStat Report**Punches Landed / Thrown*
​*Total Punches**Jabs**Power Punches**Jacobs**73 / 276**22 / 156**51 / 120**26%**14%**42%* *Pirog**43 / 241**16 / 114**27 / 127**18%**14%**21%* 
​​

2010-07-31Dmitry Pirog*16*-*0*-*0*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALTKO512
time: 0:57 | referee: Robert Byrd | judge: Duane Ford 39-37 | judge: C.J. Ross 39-37 | judge: Paul Smith 39-37 
vacant WBO World middleweight title
Jacobs down once in the fifth round

 


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs just threw a punch that was 849 lbs of force
> 
> Stevens never got over 600 lbs against Rosado.
> 
> How is that not objectively proving?


First of all just bc he has more pounds of force on his punch than stevens does, doesnt mean that jacobs is immediately a harder puncher. Plenty of things wrong with this theory.

-The chips they have installed in the gloves probably dont tell the whole story and isnt a good indicator of power.. probably not a good idea to base your opinion on a new boxing technology when we have been able to gauge punching power without it for years.

-they did a test some years back in the 90s with HW punchers such as rudduck bruno foreman and tyson. Bruno came out at 535 PSI, Foreman second at 520PSI, Ruddock third at 495PSI and Tyson fourth at 480PSI. This isnt really reflective of their actual power though because most people wouldnt think that Bruno is a harder hitter than those 3.

-Stevens perhaps didnt land his absolute best punch on Rosado. These guys are pro boxers, im sure if one of these tests were done in a controlled environment he could easily throw 849 lb of force on a heavy bag

-Jacobs' delivery system is better than Stevens', he has more speed and has better technique. All of this factors in, its not just raw power


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> First of all just bc he has more pounds of force on his punch than stevens does, doesnt mean that jacobs is immediately a harder puncher. Plenty of things wrong with this theory.
> 
> -The chips they have installed in the gloves probably dont tell the whole story and isnt a good indicator of power.. probably not a good idea to base your opinion on a new boxing technology when we have been able to gauge punching power without it for years.
> 
> ...


Are dinosaurs in heaven?

What's with you and this probably XYZ? Nelson Mandela could've slept with Hillary Clinton before he died. We don't know. Jacobs could've hit Pirog with 1200 lbs of force. Maybe Pirog has a really good chin. Maybe you like it up the ass, maybe you don't. We don't know.

Again, what we do know is what was proven last night. Take all your subjective, hypothetical, "probably" theory's and shove them up your ass lol

If I wanted to have a subjective debate with you, I would go back to talking for 9 pages with you about if prime Roy Jones Jr can beat Dwight Qawi, but I don't. Let's talk about facts from each fighters last fight.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

That fight Pirog was winning like 3-2, it wasn't a shutout, Jacobs was landing, you could also make a case for Jacobs being ahead as well. However, even thought the fight was close it didn't feel that way, Jacobs didn't look comfortable at all in the ring with Pirog and it had that sense of inevitability about it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Jacobs hasnt objectively proven anything. Hes shown he can stop truax, sure. Doesnt make him harder puncher than stevens. Stevens is a hard puncher too. Stevens and jacobs dont rly have any common opponents that i can point to, to where i can say for a fact that jacobs is a harder hitter.
> 
> All i can say is that jacobs is a better fighter, better delivery system to land thay power.
> 
> Dont know why you're so hostile.


Jacobs is a bigger puncher than Stevens...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> -they did a test some years back in the 90s with HW punchers such as rudduck bruno foreman and tyson. Bruno came out at 535 PSI, Foreman second at 520PSI, Ruddock third at 495PSI and Tyson fourth at 480PSI. This isnt really reflective of their actual power though because most people wouldnt think that Bruno is a harder hitter than those 3.





BoxingGenius27 said:


> Again, what we do know is what was proven last night. Take all your subjective, hypothetical, "probably" theory's and shove them up your ass lol.


What i posted above is not hypothetical. It is a punching power test done in the 1990s. According to this test bruno hits the hardest of those 4 fighters. I know your boxing knowledge isnt that vast but most people would think that Bruno does not hit harder than those 3 fighters. This is why the eye test and a look at their opponents is better than a punching power test.

You are also assuming that Jacobs hit truax with his absolute best punch, and that Stevens hit rosado with his absolute best shot. There are a lot of factors that go into this.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Jacobs is a bigger puncher than Stevens...


All im saying is that there most likely isnt much in it. Both have comparable power. Stevens would have a good shot at KOing truax also.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> That fight Pirog was winning like 3-2, it wasn't a shutout, Jacobs was landing, you could also make a case for Jacobs being ahead as well. However, even thought the fight was close it didn't feel that way, Jacobs didn't look comfortable at all in the ring with Pirog and it had that sense of inevitability about it.


Pirog destroyed Jacobs that's what boxinggenius needs to accept.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> All im saying is that there most likely isnt much in it. Both have comparable power. Stevens would have a good shot at KOing truax also.


Yep. Truax is pretty average.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yep. Truax is pretty average.


to be fair, Stevens hasn't beaten anybody who wasn't average also


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> First of all just bc he has more pounds of force on his punch than stevens does, doesnt mean that jacobs is immediately a harder puncher. _*Plenty of things wrong with this theory.
> *_
> -The chips they have installed in the gloves probably dont tell the whole story and isnt a good indicator of power.. probably not a good idea to base your opinion on a new boxing technology when we have been able to gauge punching power without it for years.
> 
> ...


this hot brazilian singer supposedly punches as hard as anderson silva kicks






i wonder if she could one punch knock out vitor belfort?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> That fight Pirog was winning like 3-2, it wasn't a shutout, Jacobs was landing, you could also make a case for Jacobs being ahead as well. However, even thought the fight was close it didn't feel that way, _*Jacobs didn't look comfortable at all in the ring with Pirog *_and it had that sense of inevitability about it.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/boxin...r-title-despite-grandmother-s-death-1.2152455

i really believe that this had a lot to do with it as when you see the knockout jacobs did not immediately get up as if he didnt want to be there but when the ref stopped the fight he immediately contested the stoppage appearing to be unhurt and completely cognizant of his surroundings






iron chinned jake shields who had not been stopped in close to 30 fights going on ten years was kod two weeks after his dad died and has yet to be kod again after seven fights and four years


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> this hot brazilian singer supposedly punches as hard as anderson silva kicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are such a troll at times


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What i posted above is not hypothetical. It is a punching power test done in the 1990s. According to this test bruno hits the hardest of those 4 fighters. I know your boxing knowledge isnt that vast but most people would think that Bruno does not hit harder than those 3 fighters. This is why the eye test and a look at their opponents is better than a punching power test.
> 
> You are also assuming that Jacobs hit truax with his absolute best punch, and that Stevens hit rosado with his absolute best shot. There are a lot of factors that go into this.


Ernie Shavers and Lyle were considered to be the hardest punchers in the Ali era. What's your point?

How do you know Stevens/Jacobs didn't hit said fighters with their absolute best punch? You don't know, just as you don't know if dinosaurs are in heaven. There's a lot of shit that you don't know. What we DO know is what objectively happen last night. Period


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You are such a troll at times


by the comments on this thread i think most would agree that the troll is you.

i guess i was trolling when i told you that fonfara at +350 was a solid play, giving a plethora of facts to support said play, whereas you took chavez at some bizarre -300?

or the fact that i also recommended, and bought, mattysse at -125 because of provos skin problems?

both lines, that i purchased at the open, closing in my favor(provo offered at +150)?

most people would think that is sound advice as opposed to trolling


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

American's always over-hype the fuck out of their fighters for no other reason than them being American.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> by the comments on this thread i think most would agree that the troll is you.
> 
> i guess i was trolling when i told you that fonfara at +350 was a solid play, giving a plethora of facts to support said play, whereas you took chavez at some bizarre -300?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that the majority of people in this forum would find you a troll and not me.

Any way, regarding this thread, tell me exactly where I'm trolling?

You're trolling by posting a video of Anderson Silva on a talk show in street clothes, laughing as he barely tries to kick some speed bag and then try to post the video and pass it on as a means of discrediting a legit new multi-million dollar innovative technology (not sure actualy $$ value) in a serious discussion. Yes, that's trolling

If you like to post in the Chavez Jr thread that we were previously talking in, then by all means bump it. Other than that stop your weak "evading the issue, Red Herring" tactics that you're so known to use


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> American's always over-hype the fuck out of their fighters for no other reason than them being American.


bro, everyone does that! name one country that doesnt do that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> American's always over-hype the fuck out of their fighters for no other reason than them being American.


Your best fighter is Andy lee shut the fuck up


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ernie Shavers and Lyle were considered to be the hardest punchers in the Ali era. What's your point?


jesus christ. For some reason you keep completely ignoring my point. I don't know if you are just being stupid, or because I'm right. let me repeat myself, AGAIN



> -they did a test some years back in the 90s with HW punchers such as rudduck bruno foreman and tyson. Bruno came out at 535 PSI, Foreman second at 520PSI, Ruddock third at 495PSI and Tyson fourth at 480PSI. This isnt really reflective of their actual power though because most people wouldnt think that Bruno is a harder hitter than those 3.


Do you know anyone that would rank Frank Bruno as a harder puncher than Foreman or Tyson? Do you believe that crap? Because I don't. that is what I'm saying. I don't trust these punch tests. At the end of the day you should just form your opinions on power based on what you see and not what you read on a screen.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i think beating cancer will be easier than beating golovkin.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> jesus christ. For some reason you keep completely ignoring my point. I don't know if you are just being stupid, or because I'm right. let me repeat myself, AGAIN
> 
> Do you know anyone that would rank Frank Bruno as a harder puncher than Foreman or Tyson? Do you believe that crap? Because I don't. that is what I'm saying. I don't trust these punch tests. At the end of the day you should just form your opinions on power based on what you see and not what you read on a screen.


I've never been in the ring with Frank Bruno, but I will say that I've seen fighters that didn't have glitz and glamour be rated as harder punchers than those that did. I wouldn't say it's impossible for Frank Bruno to generate more torque than Tyson; especially if that's what the system said. Maybe you can post a link to where you're getting your information so I can look at it further for it's hard for me to make an informed opinion based off solely your text and no source.

Secondly, if you can fucking read, you'll see that I gave my "eye-test" assessment on Jacobs being the harder puncher last August. I even quoted one of my posts for you to read. Again, the reason I bumped this thread is because until last night, I got objective proof of my original eye test.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the _*majority of people *_in this forum would find you a troll and not me.
> 
> Any way, regarding this thread, tell me exactly where I'm trolling?
> 
> ...


if you are referring to flomos thinking that i am a troll, yes. flomos hate me to the point of obsessively stalking me. another non-flomo member on this forum referenced me as the flomo decapitator as ive cut ff so many of your heads and ive admittedly had fun with the role. normal regular knowledgeable and non-flomo members here do not have a problem with me. you flomos tend to be a little delusional as to what i can only describe as the result of vicariously living through the accomplishments of another man.

funny, the brazilian female singer was also in street clothes...with high heels no less. silva, in tennis shoes

the only issue i have ever evaded was your request for me to contact ivy-league law school graduate thomas hauser and for him to provide proof on why floyd failed to provide copies of his alleged positive PED tests whne asked for them in a court of law.

my response to that then, as now, is if you dont believe pulitzer prize nominee hauser that is your prerogative and your choice.

just as it is our choice to believe if supposed emails asking for secrecy by paqs camp if he were to test positive as purported by teddy atlas ever existed. some of us choose to believe the former, as opposed to the latter, and unofrtunately for you there is nothing that you can do about it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the only issue i have ever evaded was your request for me to contact ivy-league law school graduate thomas hauser and for him to provide proof on why floyd failed to provide copies of his alleged positive PED tests whne asked for them in a court of law.


Actually, that's not the only Red Herring tactic you've used for there's been so many, I don't even know where to begin. Any way, back to the point. You posted a troll video trying to say some skinny girl can punch as hard as Anderson Silva can kick as if Anderson was really trying or took the test serious in the first place.

Which leads me to my next point of skills you have in your troll kit. You have the ability to use "faulty logic" such as extreme comparisons, false anologies and false implications on a regular basis. I don't have time to go through your post history, but you have all the characteristics of a professional troll that has so much experience in your field, you've almost perfected said art.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your best fighter is Andy lee shut the fuck up


:rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

also GGG destroys Jacobs any day of the week, without a doubt in my mind. 

was anyone besides boxinggenius impressed with Jacobs' performance last night? He was rather pedestrian, even if he dominated the fight. didn't really press the issue enough against an opponent that couldn't do anything against him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

If GGG fights Jacobs tomorrow, Danny will be the hardest puncher GGG has faced thus far. I'm just interested to see how he takes Danny's punch for everyone he's fought so far didn't pose a knockout threat. It will be much better test than GGG vs Rubio/Willie Monroe/Daniel Geale, etc


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If GGG fights Jacobs tomorrow, Danny will be the hardest puncher GGG has faced thus far. I'm just interested to see how he takes Danny's punch for everyone he's fought so far didn't pose a knockout threat. It will be much better test than GGG vs Rubio/Willie Monroe/Daniel Geale, etc


GGG would also be the hardest puncher Jacobs has faced thus far. GGG has shown an iron chin in the past, so I think he would be fine against Daniel.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Actually, that's not the only Red Herring tactic you've used for there's been so many, I don't even know where to begin. Any way, back to the point. You posted a troll video trying to say some skinny girl can punch as hard as Anderson Silva can kick as if Anderson was really trying or took the test serious in the first place.
> 
> Which leads me to my next point of skills you have in your troll kit. You have the ability to use "faulty logic" such as extreme comparisons, false anologies and false implications on a regular basis. I don't have time to go through your post history, but you have all the characteristics of a professional troll that has so much experience in your field, you've almost perfected said art.


do you ever see me comment on any of your posts without provocation?

the only time i ever caption your posts is when you make ridiculous accusations about me as you are now. seems to me that youre still butthurt when myself and others here laughed at you when you compared this idiot _*corentin*_

http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with

to thomas huaser

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hauser

or perhaps you picking chavez an me picking fonfara

seriously, just dont caption my posts anymore or mention me and well both be better off.

you appear to have problems

problems i want no part of.

look at you on this one thread. youre arguing with six or seven different people.

perhaps you may want to get diagnosed for this illness as you clearly show symptoms

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalomania


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> GGG would also be the hardest puncher Jacobs has faced thus far. GGG has shown an iron chin in the past, so I think he would be fine against Daniel.


Show me where I've denied this so far?

Is it something wrong with wanted to see GGG in a fight with someone that poses a knockout threat that is at the top of the division when it comes to KO power just as GGG is?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> do you ever see me comment on any of your posts without provocation?
> 
> the only time i ever caption your posts is when you make ridiculous accusations about me as you are now. seems to me that youre still butthurt when myself and others here laughed at you when you compared this idiot _*corentin*_
> 
> ...


Lol perfect example of your "evading the issue, Red Herring" weak ass tactics that you use on a daily basis here. Instead of addressing the fact that you posted a troll video, you change the subject to Hauser, thisis50, Megalomania, Chavez Jr, Fonfara, etc.... All of which has shit to do with your trolling at hand right now.

These are tactics of @*quincy k* at work every day on CHB:

http://www.logicallyfallacious.com/index.php/logical-fallacies/151-red-herring

Red Herring

_*(also known as: beside the point, misdirection [form of], changing the subject, false emphasis, the Chewbacca defense, irrelevant conclusion, irrelevant thesis, smokescreen, clouding the issue, ignorance of refutation, judgmental language [form of])*
_
*Description:* *Attempting to redirect the argument to another issue that to which the person doing the redirecting can better respond. While it is similar to the avoiding the issue fallacy, the red herring is a deliberate diversion of attention with the intention of trying to abandon the original argument.*

*Logical Form:*
_Argument A is presented by person 1._
_Person 2 introduces argument B._
_Argument A is abandoned.
_
*Example #1:*
_Mike: It is morally wrong to cheat on your spouse, why on earth would you have done that?_
_Ken: But what is morality exactly?_
_Mike: Itâ€™s a code of conduct shared by cultures._
_Ken: But who creates this code?...
_
*Explanation:* Ken has successfully derailed this conversation off of his sexual digressions to the deep, existential, discussion on morality.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> look at you on this one thread. youre arguing with six or seven different people.


Lol at your silly Ad populum, Bandwagon fallacy as your reasoning. GTFOH with this grade school logic.

Like I said, you're close to perfecting the art of trolling. Keep up the good work.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Lol perfect example of your "evading the issue, Red Herring" weak ass tactics that you use on a daily basis here. Instead of addressing the fact that you posted a troll video, you change the subject to Hauser, thisis50, Megalomania, Chavez Jr, Fonfara, etc.... All of which has shit to do with your trolling at hand right now.
> 
> These are tactics of @*quincy k* at work every day on CHB:
> 
> ...


if im a troll why do you want to interact with me?

i never initiate contact with you here on this forum. ever.

i could care less what you say or think. you mean nothing to me.

now, please. just go away

youre embarrassing yourself.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if im a troll why do you want to interact with me?
> 
> i never initiate contact with you here on this forum. ever.
> 
> ...


Negative

I refuse to stand back and let a professional troll such as yourself go to work without saying anything. I will continue to call you out for your faulty logic and perceptions on a regular basis if need be. If you don't like it, well, then stop being a professional troll and get rid of that troll kit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Negative
> 
> I refuse to stand back and let a professional troll such as yourself go to work without saying anything. I will continue to call you out for your faulty logic and perceptions on a regular basis if need be. If you don't like it, well, then stop being a professional troll and get rid of that troll kit.


so your life admittedly revolves around trolls on internet forums?

all this because i correctly picked fonfara and you incorrectly picked chavez?

that...is sad.

like normal people when i see trolls they immediately go on my ignore list as i want nothing to do with them

you appear to seek them out


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you appear to seek them out


Nope, just you for I am sick of reading your crap. You are a cancer.

I will correct you every chance I get


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Nope, just you for I am sick of reading your crap. You are a cancer.
> 
> I will correct you every chance I get


you mean by crap that would be me picking fonfara as a +350 and matthysse as a -125 and giving the forum my reasoning?

i guess in your mind thats crap and your pick of chavez at -300 is gold, right?

okay

i have paq winning the first three or four rounds against mayweather the same as george foreman

if this does not happen are you going to correct him, too?

"If weâ€™ve got good judges this time, itâ€™s go Pacquiao," said Foreman, who expects the Filipino star to come out on top in a tight decision. "Mayweather starts off early kind of looking for his timing and ... Pacquiao will pot shot him and get ahead on points and heâ€™ll stay ahead


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you mean by crap that would be me picking fonfara as a +350 and matthysse as a -125 and giving the forum my reasoning?
> 
> i guess in your mind thats crap and your pick of chavez at -300 is gold, right?
> 
> ...


WTF does this have to do with you posting a troll video in this thread?

Are you mentally retarded or not?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Yesterday, 05:57 PM#30​BoxingGenius27 








Champion
Join DateJun 2013Posts1,268Mentioned11 Post(s)Tagged0 Thread(s)vCash500

I got Jacobs and Dirrel...

I truly believe Jacobs has the best shot at beating GGG despite losing to Pirog years ago​



*Reply Reply With Quote  ​*


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dirrell was like a -500


so you lost on a -300 last week and now a -500 this week?

i think that most would agree that you are in no position to be calling anyones posts here crap, boxinggenius27


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

you just don't get it.... Remind me one more time what this has to do with you posting a troll video?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl





MichiganWarrior said:


> Your best fighter is Andy lee shut the fuck up


Our best fighter is actually Carl Frampton, who's pretty damn good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If I'm Jacob's team I try to get a fight with Curtis Stevens before facing Quillin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I know you're proud @BoxingGenius27


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This fight will not get made :lol: Al Haymons advice


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pirogs win over jacobs looks hella good rigjt now to bad he retired


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I like Jacobs and always root for him, but Golovkin definitely wins by KO if that fight happens


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Been telling you guys for years. You'll see in December when Jacobs takes him out


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Been telling you guys for years. You'll see in December when Jacobs takes him out


For a drink after the fight when he gets ktfo in 3?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Been telling you guys for years. You'll see in December when Jacobs takes him out


BoxingMoron long time no see, still a moron I see.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> BoxingMoron long time no see, still a moron I see.


Enjoy these last few days you have as a GGG fan. Lord knows, as soon as Jacobs puts him on ice, you will denounce GGG

BTW, the fight is on - Dec 10th at MSG


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Been telling you guys for years. You'll see in December when Jacobs takes him out


Man this guy doesnt know shit about boxing. How is your hype job Rodriguez? Last time I checked you claimed he was the next big thing looooooools.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Enjoy these last few days you have as a GGG fan. Lord knows, as soon as Jacobs puts him on ice, you will denounce GGG
> 
> BTW, the fight is on - Dec 10th at MSG


Dec 10th will be the last time we see you here, as I'm certain you'll dissapear again after GGG destroys your boy Jacobs.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Fight is booked and signed for MSG on the 10th, Jacobs wanted the fight for a long time and took all the concessions to make it happen, we got a fight on our hands. Credit to GGG who went around his own management and has been dealing with Jacobs team directly to get it done.

Rematch clause in place for GGG which was pretty much the only thing he wanted guaranteed, they met in the middle with the money. GGG has control over the ring, gloves etc, rematch would be at 50-50 if Jacobs wins.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Fight is booked and signed for MSG on the 10th, Jacobs wanted the fight for a long time and took all the concessions to make it happen, we got a fight on our hands. Credit to GGG who went around his own management and has been dealing with Jacobs team directly to get it done.
> 
> Rematch clause in place for GGG which was pretty much the only thing he wanted guaranteed, they met in the middle with the money. GGG has control over the ring, gloves etc, rematch would be at 50-50 if Jacobs wins.


GGG's team is so inept. I heard the crap that he had to go through and the trouble his management was causing. I may have to start talking some of the blame off of him and more toward those dickheads Sanchez and Loeffler.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd rather see eubank jr vs jacob


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneTime said:


> I'd rather see eubank jr vs jacob


Jacobs would KO Eubank same way GGG would KO Jacobs


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG's team is so inept. I heard the crap that he had to go through and the trouble his management was causing. I may have to start talking some of the blame off of him and more toward those dickheads Sanchez and Loeffler.


Apparently he literally told Loeffer to fuck off on one of the calls, he has been texting Jacobs manager to get the fight done. His management are a joke, he is the real deal.

If you're interested in how the fight come about, it's all in here:

http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/t...ke-the-fight-75-25-for-jacobs.3346089/page-35


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

A lot of feelings will be hurt on March 18th


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jacobs is getting ready to light that ass up


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Enjoy these last few days you have as a GGG fan. Lord knows, as soon as Jacobs puts him on ice, you will denounce GGG
> 
> BTW, the fight is on - Dec 10th at MSG


so if golovkin loses, fans of his automatically are no longer a fan presumably in search of another non-black fighter to take his place?

wtf?

and you guys onder why this forum died


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs is getting ready to light that ass up


why do you hate gennady golovkin and manny pacquioa so much?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Jacobs will do pretty good in the early rounds until he gets caught. I think it will be a lot like Canelo-Khan


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

quincy k said:


> why do you hate gennady golovkin and manny pacquioa so much?


Because in the last they've said mean things about his man crush pussy boy Floyd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Despite what happen in the Pirog fight, I think Jacobs gives him a run for his money.


I think he beat him


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think he beat him


You bet your ass he beat him. Shit sucks right now


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> A lot of feelings will be hurt on March 18th


The one thing you got right.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Because in the last they've said mean things about his man crush pussy boy Floyd


I actually think this is true. I was a fan of Mayweather so I think its really childish on their part.


----------

